# Fabric softener against fungus gnats



## Erythrone (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew that Bounce was effective against deers... I didn't know it was also against fungus gnats.


http://hortsci.ashspublications.org...INDEX=0&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! My fungus gnats like my new greenhouse, so maybe this is a non-toxic way to control them. I'm going to try it!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 27, 2011)

Let us know if it really works, Dot.

I will try too. Fungus gnats reproduce freely on the rockwool I use to let thrips predators reproduce themslelves.


----------



## koshki (Mar 27, 2011)

So what do you do? Throw one of the sheets in the dryer with the gnats?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

A woman after my own heart!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2011)

Some bored grad students in Illinois and Kansas. Long winters will make you do the strangest things.  

I can view the manuscript (some of these sci journals are protected, but I'm on campus and UCF probably subscribes to this journal). They used chambers made from rubbermaid lunch/leftover containers connected with tubes and just watched how far the gnats 'ran' from the drier sheets. Then did GC-MS to see what's in the sheets. No dosage/treatment was recommended.


----------



## koshki (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, nobody said useful research has be to funded by a government grant with peer review and principal investigators!

I did some work for UCF a while back...nice place!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2011)

koshki said:


> Hey, nobody said useful research has be to funded by a government grant with peer review and principal investigators!
> 
> I did some work for UCF a while back...nice place!



 So true! 

Katherine, did you know UCF is the fourth largest University (by enrollment) in the US now? Well over 50,000 students! There's argument we'll be second next fall. Watch for the Knights to become college football bowl game regulars in the coming years as reputation spreads and helps steal some awesome recruits from the Big 10, East, and Pac teams!


----------



## koshki (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of growth!

For my first meeting there, I flew in to the airport and rented a car to drive to near campus. A huge thunderstorm was approaching...I swear it looked like an F5 tornado! Locals, ho hum, yes we get those every day in the summer!! I nearly drove off the road!

But please, stay out of Big 10 country!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never heard of that one before! Very interesting.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2011)

Worth a try, not like the Bounce is going to go to waste. Sticking a sheet or 2 under your patio umbrella is suppose to keep bees away.


----------



## Hien (Mar 30, 2011)

The insects are smart enough to stay away from some chemical stuffs.
Yet, we are willingly exposed ourselves to these thing . Do we really think that we are absolutely beyond harmed.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2011)

Hien said:


> The insects are smart enough to stay away from some chemical stuffs.
> Yet, we are willingly exposed ourselves to these thing . Do we really think that we are absolutely beyond harmed.



not any more... I can't use them anymore at least I have to get the non-scented ones; the others give me a rash


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 1, 2011)

UCF = Next Big East team. And a good addition. Go Mountaineers.


----------



## tenman (Apr 5, 2011)

Ernie said:


> So true!
> 
> Katherine, did you know UCF is the fourth largest University (by enrollment) in the US now? Well over 50,000 students! There's argument we'll be second next fall. Watch for the Knights to become college football bowl game regulars in the coming years as reputation spreads and helps steal some awesome recruits from the Big 10, East, and Pac teams!



Oh no! Yet another institute of learning infected by 'sports'. And yet everyone shakes their heads about the condition of education in this country when one of the answers is right in front of them!


----------

